# Italian Gravy: Pls Help Complete Recipe



## RRH (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a recipe for Italian gravy. It calls for one 6 oz. can of tomato paste, and apparently for tomato puree as well, but no amount is given. Any suggestion how much to use? I doubt we'll make this amount in total (3 quarts), but is there a typical ratio of paste to puree? Also, I don't think I've ever used puree before. Can I just puree canned san Marzano tomatoes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2007)

The puree is left out of the ingredients list so you don't know how much to use.  I am also not accustomed to seeing some if the listed ingredients in a gravy recipe.  I'd seek out a different recipe.  

There are tons of good sauce recipes here on DC.  Use the search function to find one.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2007)

RRH said:
			
		

> Here is a recipe for Italian gravy. It calls for one 6 oz. can of tomato paste, and apparently for tomato puree as well, but no amount is given. Any suggestion how much to use? I doubt we'll make this amount in total (3 quarts), but is there a typical ratio of paste to puree? Also, I don't think I've ever used puree before. Can I just puree canned san Marzano tomatoes?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'd not worry about the puree. I think what they are after is a rich red color to your gravy..I would just puree you San Maranzanos and add them in if you don't care for chunks of tomatoes in your gravy. You can even open an 8oz, can of tomatoe sauce and add it a little at a time to get the color..When I do my gravy, I use imported dried mushrooms that I've rehydrated and chopped very fine. This will give you a nice thick gravy that clings to your pasta better. I also add the strained liquid from those mushrooms to darken my gravy to a rich browm color. The gravy will bot be as acidic and tomatoey tasting...MY DH's mom who was Italian taught me this method and I've used it for years. I hope I've helped a little..It's just a matter of adding a little at a time to get the color and taste you seek..
kadesma


----------



## Caine (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, you have to trust me on this, because this recipe is so close to my grandmother's, it scares me. The amount of tomato puree should equal the amount of liquid, which in this case is the stock and the wine, and that amounts to 1-1/2 quarts, or 48 ounces. One can of tomato puree is 28 ounces, so buy two and save the leftover puree for some other use.

But, I also agree with Andy about some of the "other ingredients." All the carrot and celery and mushroom are pretty much turning what should be a sauce into a vegetable salad.


----------



## RRH (Jun 18, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> The amount of tomato puree should equal the amount of liquid, which in this case is the stock and the wine, and that amounts to 1-1/2 quarts, or 48 ounces. One can of tomato puree is 28 ounces, so buy two and save the leftover puree for some other use.


 
Thanks so much. I will use a calculator to scale it all down to one meal; if it turns out well we'll probably make it in larger quantities (as with Bolognese).


----------



## Caine (Jun 18, 2007)

RRH said:
			
		

> Thanks so much. I will use a calculator to scale it all down to one meal; if it turns out well we'll probably make it in larger quantities (as with Bolognese).


 
I always make my sauce in large quantities because it freezes well. I just split the meatballs and sausages among the number of containers I think I will need to hold all the left over sauce ( I count 1 meatball and one sausage link per person) and I have several ready-made meals where all I need to do is thaw the sauce, cook the macaroni, and slice the bread.  

Oh, and the sauce, and the meatballs and sausage inside, thaw well in a microwave, where most other things don't.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I always make my sauce in large quantities because it freezes well. I just split the meatballs and sausages among the number of containers I think I will need to hold all the left over sauce ( I count 1 meatball and one sausage link per person) and I have several ready-made meals where all I need to do is thaw the sauce, cook the macaroni, and slice the bread.
> 
> Oh, and the sauce, and the meatballs and sausage inside, thaw well in a microwave, where most other things don't.


 

I do the same. Making the sauce and with the meats takes a significant time commitment. There is no point in making just enough for a meal.
BTW, I usually make meatballs, sausages and some stew meat chunks in the sauce and add some pork bones for added flavor.


----------



## Dot (Jun 21, 2007)

Just signed up for this forum, and happened to see the gravy topic first thing.  I married a New York (Bronx) Italian about 25 years ago, and it took several years for me to adjust calling spagetti sauce, gravy.  To everyone I knew, gravy was brown and went over mashed potatoes.  I spent the next few years learning how to cook, again.  



This is what we use to do also,  "make meatballs, sausages and some stew meat chunks in the sauce and add some pork bones for added flavor" and I always left the puree out of the gravy.  My mother in law used both puree and a little paste, but like me, I don't think she followed a set recipe either. I don't believe she would ever have put the vegies in the gravy, but it sounds like something I would like.


----------



## RMS (Jun 21, 2007)

I've always pureed my own whole tomatoes.
Tomato paste can give you heartburn.


----------



## Caine (Jun 21, 2007)

It's only gravy if you put meat in it. No meat, it's sauce.

How does tomato paste give someone heartburn? It's only squished tomatoes, extremely reduced.  Onions on the other hand, well now THOSE will give me heartburn!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 22, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> It's only gravy if you put meat in it. No meat, it's sauce.
> 
> How does tomato paste give someone heartburn? It's only squished tomatoes, extremely reduced.  Onions on the other hand, well now THOSE will give me heartburn!



Actually, gravy vs. sauce is a 'geographic' thing...not really the ingredients.  I grew up in northern NJ...anything red, with or without meat was 'sauce'.  My guy is from South Philly....and all the red stuff is always called gravy.  I've got relatives from Brooklyn who also say 'gravy'.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 22, 2007)

RRH, there are probably as many gravy recipes as their are Italians...  The recipe you have reminds me of the gravy from my mother's  side of the family.  It's got wonderful flavour, but is very time consuming.  If I use 3oz of paste, I usually use 21 oz. of puree.

I've simplified the recipe over the years, showcasing the flavour of the tomato rather than layering flavours.  I sautee garlic in olive oil, and then add 5 large cans of imported italian tomatoes.  Simmer about an hour, add S&P and fresh basil leaves.  It's light and fresh and wonderful with ravioli.

I'm not a big fan of freezing gravy.  The flavour and texture is never the same, even if you only freeze it for a week.  Try cutting the recipe in half.

Neck bones....ah, the memory that brings back.  There is a miniscule amount of meat, yet it's soooo sweet.  My mother could make a meal out of picking the meat off the bones.


----------



## triple7allstar (Jul 9, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I've got relatives from Brooklyn who also say 'gravy'.


 
Yup - my Italian NY family is from Brooklyn and says Gravy.

Now, 

about the ratios. I'll give you my family's (from Italy Italian) recipe. One small can of paste to three large cans of (and this is the kicker) crushed tomatoes. Anything other than crushed tomatoes turns out wrong. Then just season with your traditional italian herbs (basil / parsley / salt / pepper / garlic salt / 1 bay leaf) to taste. 

You can add meat, pork kneck bones are one of my faves. Or fry up some meat balls, but the sauce is always the same. 

Please please please listen to those that have mentioned NOT to add mushrooms / celery / olives. YUCK


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 9, 2007)

We call it gravy too - always meatballs, sausage, my dh likes  bracciolle, and sometimes neckbones. I recently heard to throw a carrot - one whole one - in. I tried it a couple times, I really don't taste much of a difference. How many of "u's" add sugar?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2007)

Never!  I don't like the taste.

There are other things you can do to cut the acidic taste of some tomatoes.


----------



## triple7allstar (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh my goodness - my wife (not italian) insists on putting sugar in it. I really wish she wouldn't. I like the acidity of the tomatoes and the garlic. But - what can you do ehh.


----------

